# Junho de 2014 foi o mais quente desde que há registos das temperaturas



## Luso Meteo (22 Jul 2014 às 15:15)

http://sol.pt/noticia/111045



> O mês de Junho de 2014 foi o mais quente desde que começaram os registos das temperaturas, em 1880, indicou hoje a agência norte-americana para os Oceanos e a Atmosfera (NOAA, na sigla em inglês).
> 
> A temperatura média combinada da superfície dos solos e dos oceanos atingiu em Junho os 16,22 graus Célsius (°C), o que representa 0,72° C acima da média deste mês no século XX, superando o último máximo de Junho, que fora estabelecido em 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2014 às 15:41)

Isto porque não existiram vagas de frio na américa do sul, estão a chegar agora. Nem mesmo na austrália.


----------

